# [Laptop] Lüfter zu laut/CPU zu heiß

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass der Lüfter regelmäßig losheult, wenn ich zum Beispiel eclipse starte.

sensors zeigt mir, in Ruhe, eine Minimaltemperatur von 59C an.

Mein System:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

03:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller

03:00.4 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB] (rev 11)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

Ich habe einen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430, der von der Problematik mit ACPI FADT betroffen ist.

Allerdings habe ich eben den 3.2.5 Kernel getestet und auch das hilft mir nichts:

```
[    0.407999] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.904704] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

[    0.910992] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

```

Testweise habe ich eben einen alten 2.6.37 Kernel installiert, allerdings ist auch hier der Lüfter so laut.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bonestructa

Ich habe/hatte ein ähnliches Problem, was ich auf die Radeon Karte zurückführen konnte. Wenn ich diese per vgaswitcheroo abschalte und nur die interne Intel Grafik benutze, bleibt der "Heizeffekt" aus.

Mich verwirrt ein wenig, dass man bei dir die interne Grafik nicht sieht, der i5 M430 müsste ja über eine solche verfügen oder lieg ich da falsch?

Kannst du mal ein lspci -k posten?

----------

## firefly

der I5 430M hat eine interne graka, aber je nach mainboard steht diese nicht zur verfügung.

http://ark.intel.com/products/43537/Intel-Core-i5-430M-Processor-%283M-Cache-2_26-GHz%29

----------

## Finswimmer

Das  ist ein Sony Vaio VPCEB1Z1E, da habe ich nichts von zwei Karten gefunden...

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: intel ips

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. T77H126.00 802.11bgn Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

03:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

03:00.4 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB] (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071

```

----------

## bonestructa

Mein Interesse an deinem Problem ist grad auf ein Maximum gestiegen, da ich rausgefunden habe, dass mein Lappi mit Core i5 M450 auch diese Meldungen hat  :Smile: 

ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it 

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und bin der Meinung, dass dein Problem nicht damit zusammenhängt, da das ASPM ja nicht die Temperatur der CPU direkt betrifft, sondern dafür sorgt, dass einzelne PCIe Komponenten in optimale Zustände gelangen. Zudem scheint es nach dieser Erklärung..

http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-Tablet-ThinkPad-Laptops/PCI-Express-Active-State-Power-Management-ASPM-has-been-disabled/td-p/479751

..erst seit dem Kernel 2.6.38 def Fall zu sein und du hast es ja mit 2.6.37 ausprobiert.

Falls es aber doch das ASPM sein sollte wird hier erklärt wie man es in den Griff bekommen könnte

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/ASPM

Sieht zwar heikel aus aber ich werd das bei mir mal versuchen ^^

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich hatte auch das Problem. Lösung: Laptop auseinander nehmen reinigen. Seit dem ist er wieder Flüsterleise.

Andere Frage: ich sehe bei sensors einige temps, doch welche temp bedeutet was?

```
thinkpad-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

fan1:       2984 RPM

temp1:       +51.0°C                                    

temp2:           N/A                                    

temp3:           N/A                                    

temp4:       +68.0°C                                    

temp5:       +30.0°C                                    

temp6:           N/A                                    

temp7:       +26.0°C                                    

temp8:           N/A                                    

temp9:       +34.0°C                                    

temp10:      +48.0°C                                    

temp11:      +45.0°C                                    

temp12:          N/A                                    

temp13:          N/A                                    

temp14:          N/A                                    

temp15:          N/A                                    

temp16:          N/A
```

----------

## Finswimmer

@LinuxTom: 

Ich habe es eben mal mit Druckluft versucht.

Man könte sich einbilden, dass er 2-5C kälter ist.

Richtig auseinander bauen...Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich ihn wieder zusammen bekomme. 

Eine Anleitung habe ich für mein Modell auch nicht gefunden.

Bzgl. deiner Sensoren habe ich auf die Schnelle diese Seite gefunden:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thermal_Sensors#Sensor_locations

EDIT: Der Lüfter heult jetzt nicht mehr so los.

Habe jetzt vier verschieden burn Programme laufen, um alle virtuellen 4 Kerne auszulasten und die Temperatur der beiden Kerne pendelt um die 80C, der Lüfter läuft auf Maximum, ist aber noch annehmbar laut.

----------

## toralf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ich hatte auch das Problem. Lösung: Laptop auseinander nehmen reinigen. Seit dem ist er wieder Flüsterleise.

 HHm, also ich halte gelegentlich einen Staubsaugerrüssel an das Ausblasloch vom Lüfter - das hilft auch schon 'ne Menge (wenn der Staubsauger eingeschaltet ist  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ScytheMan

Ohne Blockieren des Lüfterrades würde ich das nicht tun. Sonst induzierst du wunderbar ne Spannung die dort nicht hingehört.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe das durch eine Werkstatt machen lassen.  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

hatte auch das Problem, das der Laptop durch den Lüfter zu laut war und einfach überhitzte.

In den Kühlrippen vom Lüfter war kein Staub zu finden.

Der Staub saß bei mir genau zwischen Kühlrippen und Lüfter.

Also am Übergang der Luft durch die Kühlrippen.

Da war eine Staubschicht zwischen, die das Durchblassen verhindert hat.

Ich habe diese Staubschicht entfernt, der Rechner läuft wieder super leise und die Kühlung ist auch wieder richtig gut.

Seit dem kommt auch wieder ein ordentlicher Luftstrom aus dem Lüfterschlitz.

Gruss Jörg

----------

